# Hypo jungle x common pairing



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Wondering, I am getting a male hypo jungle boa, what would I get if I bred it to my female normal BCI?

Thanks in advance


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

This mating involves two gene pairs.

Hypo jungle BCI's gene pair #1: a hypo (AKA salmon) mutant gene and a normal gene.
Hypo jungle BCI's gene pair #2: a hypo jungle mutant gene and a normal gene.

Normal BCI's gene pair #1: two normal genes.

Normal BCI's gene pair #2: two normal genes.

Result:
1/4 normal
1/4 hypo
1/4 jungle
1/4 hypo jungle
Each fraction is the probability of a given result for one baby, not for a litter of babies.


----------



## Crestieguy (Nov 19, 2011)

paulh said:


> This mating involves two gene pairs.
> 
> Hypo jungle BCI's gene pair #1: a hypo (AKA salmon) mutant gene and a normal gene.
> Hypo jungle BCI's gene pair #2: a hypo jungle mutant gene and a normal gene.
> ...


Thanks mate, was just wondering incase I ever did fancy breeding them. 
Seems like quite good results, can't wait to get my hypo jungle!!!


----------



## chrisroyal (Oct 4, 2009)

Crestieguy said:


> Thanks mate, was just wondering incase I ever did fancy breeding them.
> Seems like quite good results, can't wait to get my hypo jungle!!!


get in contact if you cant wait to get him


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

also because of the natural colour differance of jungles fomr normals , some people assume there hypos,when they are not.

so double check that it definatly a hypo.

ussualy there would also be normal hypo siblings to a hypo jungle


----------

